
Tesla Needs Subaru or Maybe Mazda to Succeed - gumby
https://jalopnik.com/tesla-needs-subaru-or-maybe-mazda-to-succeed-1830782668
======
sunstone
I'm not really convinced of this argument. A complex process like building a
car will always have a bottle neck. If I recall correctly, with the model 3,
the first bottle neck was battery pack production, then it moved to assembly
and more recently it was painting. Axiomatically once you've solved the
current bottle neck then the next one in line becomes the priority. (There's a
book called "the Goal" that makes this all pretty clear).

So it's a never ending process of 'wack a mole' as production gets better and
faster and cheaper. I don't see any sign that this process has reached a
plateau yet at Tesla. If and when it does then sure start OEMing your
components.

They've doing some of that pretty much since they started so it's not like
it's a new concept at Tesla.

